# Looking for a Online Game



## Naxuul (Jun 8, 2002)

Hola! 
 I am looking for a MIRC/WebRPG/similiar program online game. I am a heavy role player and can adapt to most play styles. I like to play spellcasters but have no problems playing anything else. I usually make fairly detailed characters with longish backgrounds and actual motivation to adventure! 

Naxuul, "No TV and no beer make Homer something something..."


----------



## nameless (Jun 8, 2002)

Look around on this page for a post titled "Death is not the end!" We are starting up a new IRC-based game in the DM's homebrew setting. As of right now, we're still looking for two more players. All of his contact info is in the posts.

-nameless


----------

